# Why screen lids and cats don't mix



## Shaddowxxi (May 7, 2014)

So I had my Asian forest scorpion in one of those tanks you find in the reptile section of Walmart, not exo terra, the regular looking tanks with a sliding/locking screen lid.

My smallest cat managed to rip the screen out of this thing and kill my scorpion. So if you have cats that mess with your animals don't use these.... I probably won't ever use screens lids at all anymore in favor of the heavy metal ones on my reptile tanks.

This is what my tank looks like now.






This is the lid I've used on my reptiles for almost a year now, no problems with the cat so far.





You need to buy those clips if you want to be able to lock it. (They do work, they've been keeping my juvenile boa constrictor in his tank)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (May 7, 2014)

My sister doesn't like to leave the door to our room shut half the time and consequently I've found her stupid cat tearing up the homemade screen lid on my crickets' container and jostling the sub around, inhibiting the eggs from hatching.


----------



## Shaddowxxi (May 7, 2014)

Ya it sucks. Unfortunately I didn't have room for this tank in my bedroom which is where all but it and my leopard gecko are.
My cat jumps on the gecko too but that top is steel grating or something. It barely even flexes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (May 7, 2014)

Shaddowxxi said:


> Ya it sucks. Unfortunately I didn't have room for this tank in my bedroom which is where all but it and my leopard gecko are.
> My cat jumps on the gecko too but that top is steel grating or something. It barely even flexes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd much prefer to just get rid of the cat (my sister doesn't really take care of it anyway) but it is her pet, not mine. My parents are at the end of their patience with it though because he keeps tearing everything up including our new leather couch, so maybe I wont have to deal with him much longer (or he'll at least be put outside).


----------



## Shaddowxxi (May 7, 2014)

Ya if my cats were tearing up the furniture it would be a problem. I had my other cat declawed in the front because of that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (May 7, 2014)

Shaddowxxi said:


> Ya if my cats were tearing up the furniture it would be a problem. I had my other cat declawed in the front because of that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going to have this cat de-headed if he keeps acting up lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zigana (May 9, 2014)

I have one of these tanks and our cat  jumped on it during the  night.  Half of the screen was pushed into the tarantula tank. The tarantula and cat were both fine, the tarantula didn't escape. I took the whole top into a glass shop and they put a heavier screen on it, so far so good. It cost $3 total for screen and having it inserted. The shop also can replace with plexiglass. I just wanted a fast fix so opted for the heavier screen.  I agree, I like the metal tops better for tanks, I have several now after the cat fell thru the screen on my first tank.


----------



## ecooper (May 9, 2014)

I have a heavy screen on top of a red-claw scorpion tank (along with a pane of glass). The cat can't get into it. But last spring when I was out of town she just pushed it off the dresser onto the floor! You have to appreciate the cat’s perseverance… Luckily only the top pane of glass broke. The aquarium survived and so did the scorpion. Made a BIG mess which my wife (who loves the cat, not the scorpion) didn’t appreciate! LOL!

All is fine now. The scorpion is thriving, the aquarium is secured, and the cat leaves it alone. I think it was freaked out when the aquarium fell on the ground.

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## Beary Strange (May 9, 2014)

And the reason I don't own a cat despite loving them (ok not the only reason-I really can't live with mammals)-much too dangerous for my inverts. Sorry about your scorp. :c


----------

